# FrankenSkull Styled Mechanical Mod Kit (Clone)



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Looks like a really cute cheap BF mod option , might order one for curiosities sake ....











Blurb from the site : 

Details:
RDA atomizer features:

Wide bore drip tip
Dual-post design deck for single or dual coil build
Adjustable airflow control
6.2mm deep juice well
510 threading connection
22mm overall diameter
Mechanical mod features:

Built-in tank
PC construction
510 threading connection
Houses single 18650 battery (battery sold separately)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (14/12/16)

Where are you ordering form?


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

VapingSpyker said:


> Where are you ordering form?



Slowtech  still deciding though .... and this was not an invite for a group buy mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Slowtech  still deciding though .... and this was not an invite for a group buy mate


Thanks @Daniel ! Count me in for one as well! 

It does look pretty good though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Daniel ! Count me in for one as well!
> 
> It does look pretty good though, thanks for sharing!



 , funny .... I don't do group buys ... too much of a schlep and at that price easier to just order yourself with free shipping


----------



## VapingSpyker (14/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Slowtech  still deciding though .... and this was not an invite for a group buy mate


was simply curious as to where you will be ordering from. no link was posted, nothing was said about a group buy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/12/16)

@Daniel saw this last night on FT, this is a clone of that 3d printed mod I mentioned in that other thread. I too so badly want one haha great mod


----------

